# Water line for new refrigerator?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is there any possibilty that the line may freeze or will it always be in a heated space?

(or are you loceted in an area that doesn't get colder weather?)


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

DO NOT USE SELFTAPPING NEEDLE VALVES, this are no good, replace the cold shut off valve under the sink with a duel shut off, two outlets, 3/8" and 1/4", then run the 1/4" water line to the fridge, and yes you can use copper for this.


----------



## pa555 (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry should have told you I was in So. California so no chance it will freeze. 

Thanks for the heads up on the self tapping valves.

After looking everything over I might try to run off the cold water line that was going to my hot water heater. Not sure why they capped it off & run the other pipe up into the attic, but the one they had capped does have cold water. I took the union off & turned the water back on to see if it was live & it was. By going from here somewhere would save me a lot of BS trying to run tube inside the wall to attic. 

Do you think tapping in the line before the hot water heater would cause problems?

Paul


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Tap in on the right side, should be no problem, if anypart of that union is galvanized, get rid of it and use brass after the copper then put on the shut off vavle.


----------



## shellybellyb (Jun 8, 2012)

ok, so, I used the self tapping water line (I know this thread says I shouldnt) but already did it....tapped into the cold water line for the washer. Ran the line from the washer thru the wall to the fridge. There is water, but very very low pressure. The ice trays only fill a little. THEN, when the washer runs....it stops at the rinse cycle now. Won't go further....any thoughts?


----------

